# Replacing electrical contact on Canon 60D



## amcdona1967 (Jul 3, 2014)

Has anyone ever replaced the electrical contacts on the body of the 60D. Have done all the cleaning procedures, the camera does not focus in live mode and the auto focus does not work with all lens. Trying to find video or diagram on to replace. The part is being shipped to me. Thanks for any help


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 3, 2014)

How do you know the problem is the actual contacts?  Certainly, that seems like one possible cause for the problem you're seeing, but I don't know if I'd have been confident enough to crack open the camera based on that.  FWIW, I replaced a ribbon cable on a lens once, and I'd have been lost without a good how-to guide.  I assume camera dis-assembly / re-assembly is at least that complicated.


----------



## amcdona1967 (Jul 3, 2014)

Have gone over different things with Canon and a friend that runs a camera place here. It's $25 for the part and it was the next step. The only other thing is the auto sensor and if it's that then I will send it in for repair.l


----------



## lambertpix (Jul 3, 2014)

Sounds like a plan -- good luck!


----------

